# Wolfbay Reds



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

I got a late start Friday morning and did not start fishing until 8:30 or 9:00. I had 2 dozen live shrimp and hopes of catching some specks or reds for dinner. I had no bites on shrimp,zero,nota,none :banghead. So I decided to try the bass...no bass,zero,nota,none :banghead So I went in search of redfish that thought they were bass...bingo :clap. Both reds were caught on 7" watermelon bass worms, texas rigged and fished in 4' to 6' of water. Also caught several more rat reds and one speck. I had a few other real good bites that bit the end of the worm off :doh Hope you enjoy the pic's....now lets eat :hungry

:letsparty


----------



## KPL (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for posting all the pictures and the report. Looks like ya had a goooooood time.


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Good lookin Fish!! Those are some great action pics!


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks guys....They are going to be Sunday lunch...Time to put on the feed bag :hungry



:letsdrink


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice photo's:takephoto Glad you got into them.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice !!!!!!!!!!! Those be some good eaten. Congrats on a good trip.

Scott


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

very nice reds looks like alot of fun.

TIM


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

RiVeRAT

I tried hard today to catch a Red---nothing. My best spots didnt produce. I caught Specks but no Reds. Pretty neet catching them on worms---i have only caught three in my lifetime on worms---Very Good on your part.BT66


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

Good looking fish. Just curious, where is Wolf Bay? Don't want to know your specific spot, just don't know where that is. Thanks.


----------



## wmcoman (Nov 1, 2008)

Wolf Bay north of gulf shores al


----------



## Doogiesar (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for posting. Nice pics. Looks like a nice day on the water. glad you got some reds for the dinner plate.


----------

